# got a new tv tonight



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i need help i got a 50" proscan PLCD5085A tv, and i can't figure out the code the remote, any help will be thankful


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lacubs said:


> i need help i got a 50" proscan PLCD5085A tv, and i can't figure out the code the remote, any help will be thankful


DirecTV says to try 11447. I'm hoping Edmund comes by, he may know what code will definitely work.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Try posting it here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108169 and like dpeters11 said hope for Edmund to stop by. Also try 10047 if dpeters11's dosen't work


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

how do you input it?


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

Code search! I think it's one of the first on an RC65. The fourth code kinda works, but the one right after it (fifth code) is the one that works the on/off. Granted, I could be remembering a different TV type and I'm not sure if the input button works or not. Ahh, the joys of an off-brand TV... :lol:



lacubs said:


> how do you input it?


Programing remote help


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember when PROSCAN was RCA'S higher end TV line.....


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

For the TV input button activation it's code 960 in TV mode two blinks on the remote after input means it activated four means it turned off, just repeat the code to reactivate if doesn't work from TV mode try DTV mode on the remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a new Proscan a few years ago that used 10019. Slide switch to TV, hold Mute and Select at the same time until you get 2 blinks, enter the code, 2 more blinks for success. 12183 and 12256 are other possiblities.

10047, 11447 and other Proscan codes on the DirecTV code finder are old RCA codes. I wouldn't expect any of those to work on current Proscan models since they're no longer RCA. Every current Proscan I know of uses the NEC1 protocol, not RCA.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"mdavej" said:


> I had a new Proscan a few years ago that used 10019. Slide switch to TV, hold Mute and Select at the same time until you get 2 blinks, enter the code, 2 more blinks for success. 12183 and 12256 are other possiblities.
> 
> 10047, 11447 and other Proscan codes on the DirecTV code finder are old RCA codes. I wouldn't expect any of those to work on current Proscan models since they're no longer RCA. Every current Proscan I know of uses the NEC1 protocol, not RCA.


 For the record, NEC codes work for Acer TVs too.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Bigwayne13 said:


> I remember when PROSCAN was RCA'S higher end TV line.....


Yup. I remember selling them in the early 90's at Circuit City


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

try codes 10178, 10056, or 11758.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i will have wait until my brother come over with mine CP i can't hold down Mute and Select at the same time


----------

